# Guava?



## Hollie (Nov 30, 2006)

Can bunnies eat guava? I bought some thinkingthey were pears, and opened them to discover that they were guava. I'vesearched the net and can't seem to see anythign saying that they'reeither ok or not, so any advice would be great.


----------



## Haley (Nov 30, 2006)

I searched around and couldnt find anything...

:anyone:


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 30, 2006)

I literally haven't a single clue...let me research a little...in the meantime, thought I'd :bumpthis for you. 

Rosie*


----------



## Hollie (Dec 3, 2006)

I've searched up and down the internet and can't find anything :/


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 3, 2006)

Hmm...neither can I...maybe it's best just toavoid giving it to your bun(s). Better to be safe thansorry!


----------



## ani-lover (Dec 3, 2006)

i know rabbits can eat papaya but im not positive about guava. however they are both grown in the south, mostly in mexico

i thought this might help


----------



## Hollie (Dec 4, 2006)

Yep, my girls love their fresh papaya! Oh well,looks like I'm going to have to eat those guavas! Just as well I onlybought one little one for each of them.


----------



## queenpenolope37 (Dec 1, 2015)

http://www.onlinerabbitcare.com/can-rabbits-eat-guava/

Yes they can but in small amounts


----------



## flemishwhite (Dec 5, 2015)

Our previous rabbit died just a little short of 12 years of age. She enjoyed guavas. We have two big guava trees in our front yard. She got guava treats for over 10 years. We also gave her banana treats, along with apple, and bing cherries. For about 10 years, she got a 1 inch piece of banana every morning. She'd get narky if she didn't get her banana. In her older age she developed spinal stenosis and needed an anelgesic. It was easy to give her medicine. We made a small conical incision in her banana slice, added her 1.5 cc of metacam into the cut out part of the bananna, and she would lick her medicine and eat the banana...no fussing with trying to syringe the medicine into her mouth. 

We now have two Flemish babies. Babies! They are 11 weeks old and are the size of most adult rabbits. We give them guava slices, banana slices, and apple slices. These are just treats. They eat mostly oat hay, timothy hay, pellets, romaine lettuce, and other green leafy vegetables. Eat is the definitive word. They eat like little pigs. They'll be going up to about 20 pounds. Mom and Dad were above 20 pounds.


----------



## MiniLopMad (Dec 14, 2015)

This is from 2006, guys. Make sure you read the dates


----------

